# December 12th snow



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

It wasn't much of a snow fall but it was snow no the less. Busy all day because my other truck is in the body shop.

Here is a quick video of early this morning at one of my commercial contracts.

http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h41/ry_clark/?action=view&current=plowing0708003.flv

Ryan


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

that bang at the begining made me jump. lol thanks for the vid


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

TEX;453953 said:


> that bang at the begining made me jump. lol thanks for the vid


Ahah how do ya think I felt. My edge never trips on the side walk but It did today must be the frost?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

TEX;453953 said:


> that bang at the begining made me jump. lol thanks for the vid


Me too, I hate that sound but its always good for a little adrenaline in the morning when your barely awake.


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

That bump is nothing compared to the strom drain cover back by the cube van if you go over 2 mph your going through the window.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

that lot looks tricky!


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

SIDEWALK. LOL

Scared me to. I thought you fell asleep for a minute. Storm drain cover LOL I was plowing a gas station for one of my buddys last year he said all the gas fills are in the corner Yal except for one WHAM I hit that sucker gas station was full off cars they all looked at my I was so embarrassed.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Its a hotel and usually insn't to bad to plow but they were full that night. Where that cube van is, is my dump spot for snow it mostly goes to that corner but he was in the way.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

I jumped too...and I was gonna say that van was definately taking up a dumping spot...


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

looks to be a busy year for snow here in NB hopefully we all make some nice money one way or another payup


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Everytime I plow my commercials I lose money but I make it on the residentials. However I love snow and plowing so let it come. Murry how much snow is down towards Saint John haven't been down for a month and a bit?


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Enough to have me loose track of what day it is lol,plus I hear Sunday/Monday should be decent depending on the temperature so hopefully we all make some extra cash this weekend.

How many accounts do you actually have? hopefully the prices up your way are better than here last year I was getting 20 for an average driveway


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

They arn't much better up here. I have two larger commercial lots and a couple of 10-15 parking lots downtown and I think I'm up to 50 or so resi. However 20 of the resi are forclosed houses so they don't need done asap.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I think next year I may get back in the game again only if I can stay mostly residential all this snow so far this winter is making me miss my own truck and the money.

Lets hope this weekend we get dumped on payup


----------

